# Game of Thrones.



## bradleymarky

Just started watching this and already finishing season 3. I`ve seen it advertised and my Son watched it but i never thought i`d get into it. Pretty good so far for a soft porn series. :doublesho

The Dwarf guy is my favourite so far.


----------



## Sicskate

Worth it just for the tittie wobble


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Love game of thrones.
Didn't want to watch it and the other half made me watch season 1 ep 1. 
That was enough to make me want to keep watching. Watched all 5 series now and waiting for the 6th.

They just can't seem to make them quick enough.


----------



## bradleymarky

I was surprided the Stark Son and Mum was killed in the last one i watched, got the last 2 episodes to watch in series 3 tonight.


----------



## Alfieharley1

bradleymarky said:


> I was surprided the Stark Son and Mum was killed in the last one i watched, got the last 2 episodes to watch in series 3 tonight.


So you have just watched the red wedding? Great episode.


----------



## stonejedi

bradleymarky said:


> i was surprided the stark son and mum was killed in the last one i watched, got the last 2 episodes to watch in series 3 tonight.


spoilers.sj.


----------



## Naddy37

Never seen it, keep meaning to watch it though. Drove the Director of Photography a few times while filming.


----------



## bradleymarky

stonejedi said:


> spoilers.sj.


I thought i was the last person in the world to watch it


----------



## m1pui

bradleymarky said:


> I thought i was the last person in the world to watch it


Nope.

Well unless you count 20 mins of S1.Ep1 "watching it" :lol:


----------



## Shiny

Lol, love the posts about not wanting to watch it but their missus making them!

My missus watches so much rubbish on TV that I didn't want to watch it. She made me, I wanted to hate it, went in with a really negative viewing attitude, but i became thoroughly engrossed. 

I do like films/programmes where the main characters die though. It isn't often it happens, but a refreshing change to the norm.


----------



## great gonzo

I'm in love with the mother of dragons ( Emily Clark). Omg she's great and she rides dragons what else do you need from a woman. 

Gonz.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Got to agree with that :argie:


----------



## bigeyd

Whatever happened to the other Stark son ? and the affable Hodor ?


----------



## Sicskate

They just weren't in the last series.


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve watched upto series 5 so waiting until next year, i might start again with series 1 and see what i missed.


----------



## bigeyd

Sicskate said:


> They just weren't in the last series.


Yeah I know (in an Andy accent) maybe next season will be all about them

BTW sorry bradleymarky


----------



## alan hanson

bigeyd said:


> Whatever happened to the other Stark son ? and the affable Hodor ?


From what i read could be wrong they almost got too far in story with them so missed them out for everything else to catch up.


----------



## Crafoo

Started watching this recently too. 

Missus wanted to watch it because everyone raves about it and she wanted to give it a chance to see if it was any good. 

It's not my usual kind of program but it's good enough to keep me entertained (mainly because I like boobies).

Just started season 4 so got a few more episodes to watch, but it's been pretty enjoyable so far. More deserving of the hype than Breaking Bad was imo.


----------



## alan hanson

nooooooooooo breaking bad was top, though have to say game of thrones is the best ever


----------



## Crafoo

alan hanson said:


> nooooooooooo breaking bad was top, though have to say game of thrones is the best ever


It was OK, but there was far too much of a lull around season 3 for it to be considered great for me.

I remember watching some of the episodes and thinking I'd just wasted an hour of my life. I actually stopped watching it for months because it started to annoy me, I eventually finished watching it and it did get much better towards the end, but not a great imo.


----------



## Guitarjon

Love the program. I first watched series 1 and 2 in pretty much 2 days straight. Stayed up all night at my mother in laws watching the brother in laws DVDs. I was hooked. My only problem is that when I watched the others i had to remember what had happened in previous episodes and my memory isn't great.

So my advice would be to Binge watch.


----------



## cufc1111

Same as many others here, it didn't look like my kind of show and I never had any interest in watching it, but my lads kept going on about it and after catching the odd episode I eventually watched it from the start. Now I'm really looking forward to the next series.


----------



## bradleymarky

New series starts tonight...i`m working late will have to watch the catch up tomorrow night.


----------



## Mcpx

This new series is a first for the show because its the first time the TV version has been ahead of the books. The next book was due two years ago but is not yet finished apparently. The author George R R Martin is a notoriously slow writer but I'd stake my childrens lives on the fact that the sudden and dramatic success of the HBO version has had a direct impact on the book launch schedule.

So anyway, season 6, episode 1 The Red Woman. Watched it this morning, no spoilers but suffice to say it was all very classic Game of Thronesy.


----------



## graham1970

Plenty of titties 😁

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue

Crafoo said:


> It was OK, but there was far too much of a lull around season 3 for it to be considered great for me.
> 
> I remember watching some of the episodes and thinking I'd just wasted an hour of my life. I actually stopped watching it for months because it started to annoy me, I eventually finished watching it and it did get much better towards the end, but not a great imo.


I agree actually, i just started series three and now i am really struggling with GoT.


----------



## MOB

Anyone watched S6 ep2 yet?

Utterly brilliant


----------



## Mcpx

Have to finish off my car service with the worst job, changing the pollen filter, which is a complete female canine and takes about an hour to do because of where it is buried behind the dash, so forcing myself not to watch ep2 until its done.


----------



## MOB

Drop everything and watch it 

It's been a while since I gasped at this show but it's back


----------



## bradleymarky

:doublesho.....My Wife is very happy


----------



## micholes

Thats my theory I now genuinely believe that Daenerys and Snow will unite in a marriage ( he likes wild girls) and will make children who will be resistant to 
fire and will be able to kill white walkers! #snowdragons (I didn't read the books, so I really have no idea what will happen)


----------



## Mcpx

micholes said:


> Thats my theory I now genuinely believe that Daenerys and Snow will unite in a marriage ( he likes wild girls) and will make children who will be resistant to
> fire and will be able to kill white walkers! #snowdragons (I didn't read the books, so I really have no idea what will happen)
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> John Snow is the son of the defeated Targaryen (Rheagar, brother of the mad king?) and Ned Starks sister. When Kings Landing was sacked and Jamie killed the mad king, the mountain killed the mother and was supposed to have killed the two babies, but one was switched, and then, being his sisters child, Ned Stark **** him in and told everyone he was his illegitimate son to protect him.
> 
> So John Snow is actually a Targaryen and once this all comes out he will join forces with his cousin Danearys and tell her about the real danger, which is the white walkers and the army of the dead, so they will go to war against them with the aid of the dragons, who are the perfect weapon against them. They will be able to control the dragons through Bran who will warg into them like he does with the wolves.
> 
> This is why it is called a Song of Fire and Ice
> 
> Or I could be wrong


----------



## graham1970

Hope you're right....means more Danni time 😘

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

graham1970 said:


> Hope you're right....means more Danni time &#55357;&#56856;
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Danny has been dead to me since series three, when she negotiated a 'no nipple' clause in her contract

Just settling down for ep 3


----------



## A&J

Mcpx said:


> Not going to happen.
> 
> John Snow is the son of the defeated Targaryen (Rheagar, brother of the mad king?) and Ned Starks sister. When Kings Landing was sacked and Jamie killed the mad king, the mountain killed the mother and was supposed to have killed the two babies, but one was switched, and then, being his sisters child, Ned Stark took him in and told everyone he was his illegitimate son to protect him.
> 
> So John Snow is actually a Targaryen and once this all comes out he will join forces with his cousin Danearys and tell her about the real danger, which is the white walkers and the army of the dead, so they will go to war against them with the aid of the dragons, who are the perfect weapon against them. They will be able to control the dragons through Bran who will warg into them like he does with the wolves.
> 
> This is why it is called a Song of Fire and Ice
> 
> Or I could be wrong


Interesting theory.

I hope you diddnt just spoil the suprise for me


----------



## Mcpx

A&J said:


> Interesting theory.
> 
> I hope you diddnt just spoil the suprise for me


There are many theories doin the rounds but nobody actually knows, personally I think that the TV show has diverged so far from the books that not even GRRM knows whats going on anymore. I remember some time ago when he teased a few chapters from the next book and most of it was about Dorne, which is never going to happen in the TV show now.

But no matter what happens or who to, it has always been obvious from the very start how things are going to end up, ice and fire, white walkers and dragons, all that remains to be seen is who is left standing at the end.

When you play the game of thrones you win, or you die.


----------



## Mcpx

Episode 3, hmmmm, the pace slows after the first two installments, but it is not without a classic GoT shock or two. Not to mention quite possibly the best choreographed sword fight ever seen on screen.


----------



## donfresh

Mcpx said:


> Not going to happen.
> 
> John Snow is the son of the defeated Targaryen (Rheagar, brother of the mad king?) and Ned Starks sister. When Kings Landing was sacked and Jamie killed the mad king, the mountain killed the mother and was supposed to have killed the two babies, but one was switched, and then, being his sisters child, Ned Stark took him in and told everyone he was his illegitimate son to protect him.
> 
> So John Snow is actually a Targaryen and once this all comes out he will join forces with his cousin Danearys and tell her about the real danger, which is the white walkers and the army of the dead, so they will go to war against them with the aid of the dragons, who are the perfect weapon against them. They will be able to control the dragons through Bran who will warg into them like he does with the wolves.
> 
> This is why it is called a Song of Fire and Ice
> 
> Or I could be wrong


I like this theory.. but what of kings landing, the lanisters and all the other back stabbers in westeros?


----------



## Mcpx

donfresh said:


> I like this theory.. but what of kings landing, the lanisters and all the other back stabbers in westeros?


I'm thinking a certain badass ninja trained assassin with no name finally gets some payback, there has to be a point to her story after all.


----------



## donfresh

I cant deal with this waiting a whole week for an episode!! I'm a season a day kinda guy


----------



## Mcpx

This season is shaping up to be the best yet, I cried the opening reunion. Look forward to seeing more Arya next week and looks like some white walker action too.

There are only two main character is this for me now. To add to my weekly prediction, I now think that once it's clear that John Snow is a targaryan not a stark, he and Sansa will hook up, yeah they're cousins but that's nothing in GoT. He's got the whole sensitive hero vibe and she is now rocking that kissed by fire look we all know John likes.


----------



## alfajim

Mcpx said:


> kissed by fire look we all know John likes.


should have stayed in that cave...
i'm now liking the mother of dragons story arc. previously it was a bit meh for me.


----------



## A&J

HoldTheDoorHoldTheDoorHooDooDoorHoDoDorHoDor...


----------



## MOB

Incredible episode


----------



## Hereisphilly

FFS Bran!!!! Had to ruin everything 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Router broken. No broadband till Wednesday. Cant watch. Might have to go to visit mum in the morning.


----------



## richtung

What an episode! best of the season!

Someone at work had a theory. Remember the letter "from" Ramsey to Jon Snow? the theory is that it was actually written by little finger to stir things up. what you reckon?


----------



## alfajim

Any episode that has white walkers in is usually great. Hodor devoted his life for that mission. Brilliant writing. Are the books worth reading.?


----------



## Hereisphilly

alfajim said:


> Any episode that has white walkers in is usually great. Hodor devoted his life for that mission. Brilliant writing. Are the books worth reading.?


100% yes, I started the TV series, and then after season 3 started reading the books

Because there are so many characters it's very hard to pick up who's who when they're introduced in the series, whereas I found that after i read the books I had a much greater understanding of what was going on

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

I felt abit let down last episode. Not the best of the season but I'm sure it has put some things in proportion for a spectacular finish


----------



## A&J

I hate it how every episode in this season is the same...
75% of time of character development 
10% of time fights
5% of time some people not related to the story die
5% of time nudity
5% of time opening and ending credits

I hope at least for an epic season finale. I hope its gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## Mcpx

A&J said:


> I hate it how every episode in this season is the same...
> 75% of time of character development
> 10% of time fights
> 5% of time some people not related to the story die
> 5% of time nudity
> 5% of time opening and ending credits
> 
> I hope at least for an epic season finale. I hope its gonna be a bloodbath.


So far, season 6 is pacing along pretty much like the last 5 seasons, lots of momentum to begin with, slowing down in the third quarter (ie now) then a hell of kick in the **** out of nowhere in episode 9 followed by lots of unanswered questions in the final episode.

I think episode 7 this week was the weakest, next week we'll see some action at Riverrun as Brienne arrives to get the Blackfish to help Sansa, maybe some Clegane on Clegane action (the Hound will become the champion of the faith in Cersei's trial by combat, thats going to be messy), and then all seven hells will break loose in part 9.

There are still a lot of loose ends to tie up in this season, Arya's fate, Bran's escape and Danearys plans. I think we will be lucky to see the battle for Winterfell in this series.


----------



## A&J

Mcpx said:


> There are still a lot of loose ends to tie up in this season, Arya's fate, Bran's escape and Danearys plans.


Im afraid we will have to wait it out for the next season for these ones



Mcpx said:


> I think we will be lucky to see the battle for Winterfell in this series.


But maybe this will happen...really maybe. No mention of Ramsey Bolton now in 2 episodes so who knows.


----------



## mikerd4

Episode 9 i think is called battle of the *******s.....


----------



## Alfieharley1

Watched the episode already the joys of finishing work on a Monday and recording it at 2am in the morning.
Class episode however you could see what was going to happen  all I'm saying


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Watched the episode already the joys of finishing work on a Monday and recording it at 2am in the morning.
> Class episode however you could see what was going to happen  all I'm saying


All queued up and ready to go when I get in from the gym, no spoilers!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> All queued up and ready to go when I get in from the gym, no spoilers!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's why I've not put anything when people start talking I'll join in but I'm not starting anything


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> That's why I've not put anything when people start talking I'll join in but I'm not starting anything


Good man, after 10pm it's anyone's game, as that's when sky air it
I try and sneak it in before then, as spoilers are rife online

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Jesus Christ...funny how nothing major happend this entire season now in the last episode alone 6000 people died in one single episode.

Also "justice prevails"???WTF...not tipical for George Martin to go down that path. I was expecting through the entire episode that Jon Snow was gonna die...but...ahh well you know.

Also who cares about Rickon...


----------



## Brian1612

Cracking episode, hoping the finale is just as action packed with there still being a lot of loose ends leading into it.


----------



## MatP

Epic episode. Was losing faith in the series to be fair, but with dragons and dogs eating people and lots of fighting, I'm all over it again. Looking forward to next week


----------



## Kap01

MatP said:


> Epic episode. Was losing faith in the series to be fair, but with dragons and dogs eating people and lots of fighting, I'm all over it again. Looking forward to next week


Totally agree.... epic!


----------



## bradleymarky

Watched it last night. My Wife is really happy Ramsay is dog food.

One of the best episodes for a while.


----------



## donnyboy

So is Sansa pregnant after Ramsey's comments to her at the end?!??!


----------



## danwel

donnyboy said:


> So is Sansa pregnant after Ramsey's comments to her at the end?!??!


Hope not !!! Never crossed my mind until you'd said it. I was just thinking of the fact he's hd sex with her until you'd mentioned being pregnant


----------



## Starbuck88

I'm not reading anything in this thread but I got as far as Sean Bean being killed off hahaha. I keep wanting to catch up but I fear I'm so far behind.


----------



## donnyboy

danwel said:


> Hope not !!! Never crossed my mind until you'd said it. I was just thinking of the fact he's hd sex with her until you'd mentioned being pregnant


She told littlefinger - "The other things he did, ladies aren't supposed to talk about those things, but I imagine brothel keepers talk about them all the time," "I can still feel it. I don't mean in my tender heart it still pains me so. I can still feel what he did in my body standing here right now."

Ramsey said at the end - "That's all right. You can't kill me. I'm part of you now."


----------



## danwel

donnyboy said:


> She told littlefinger - "The other things he did, ladies aren't supposed to talk about those things, but I imagine brothel keepers talk about them all the time," "I can still feel it. I don't mean in my tender heart it still pains me so. I can still feel what he did in my body standing here right now."
> 
> Ramsey said at the end - "That's all right. You can't kill me. I'm part of you now."


Certainly looks like you might be right.


----------



## Alfieharley1

donnyboy said:


> She told littlefinger - "The other things he did, ladies aren't supposed to talk about those things, but I imagine brothel keepers talk about them all the time," "I can still feel it. I don't mean in my tender heart it still pains me so. I can still feel what he did in my body standing here right now."
> 
> Ramsey said at the end - "That's all right. You can't kill me. I'm part of you now."


Think you hit the nail on the head. Did anyone not tell her about the morning after pill?


----------



## richtung

Didn't Ramsey do the deed with Sansa early to mid last season? Surely Sansa would be showing or had the baby already (depending on the GoT timeline)?

I read Ramsey's comments as some of his evilness has now washed off on Sansa?


----------



## donnyboy

richtung said:


> Didn't Ramsey do the deed with Sansa early to mid last season? Surely Sansa would be showing or had the baby already (depending on the GoT timeline)?
> 
> I read Ramsey's comments as some of his evilness has now washed off on Sansa?


Another hint that Sansa could be expecting is her problems with the Night's Watch's food. She also made herself new clothing, which for some fans suggests, that she knows that she's expecting and is just keeping it to herself.

However, the theory was poo-pooed by many who said her new clothes were being made to impress northern lords who she was going to plead with for soldiers, she lost her appetite because the food at Castle Black is dreadful and that she can still feel what Ramsay did simply because the ordeal was so terrifyingly awful. It's Ramsay Bolton after all.


----------



## Alfieharley1

You guys are in for a treat watched it this morning and twice already.


----------



## danwel

Just sat watching season finale right now


----------



## A&J

Nicely done Cersey...Nicely done :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm not saying anything more than - in the next season someone is going to be a force to be reckoned with. I'll let people guess who I'm on about later on 

& it's not any of the obvious people


----------



## Hereisphilly

Just seen it, what a finale! Amazing stuff
I'd say there are 2 separate people who are going to be forces to be reckoned with, especially with the flashback!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> Just seen it, what a finale! Amazing stuff
> I'd say there are 2 separate people who are going to be forces to be reckoned with, especially with the flashback!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


I'm thinking there is 2. But one of them I think is just brilliant we will discuss later on or tomorrow lol


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm thinking there is 2. But one of them I think is just brilliant we will discuss later on or tomorrow lol


I'm giving everyone till 10.21pm haha!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> I'm giving everyone till 10.21pm haha!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Lol! I should on then or bright and early


----------



## Mcpx

I hate being right


----------



## Alfieharley1

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm thinking there is 2. But one of them I think is just brilliant we will discuss later on or tomorrow lol


First one I mentioned in my post before is Arya She is going to be mental & I also think the next series Bran will be seen a lot more


----------



## Brian1612

Big bang coming in the next season I think with every faction in it preparing for war!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> First one I mentioned in my post before is Arya She is going to be mental & I also think the next series Bran will be seen a lot more


That makes 4 then!
You seen the theory that tyrion is a targaryen too? 
It holds alot of water now that John is revealed, and there are 3 dragons that need riders...

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> That makes 4 then!
> You seen the theory that tyrion is a targaryen too?
> It holds alot of water now that John is revealed, and there are 3 dragons that need riders...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Yeah I was watching throne cast last night. So John, Tyrion and daniris the dragon riders, the lannisters and White Walkers may go up in smoke literally


----------



## eibbor

I think Tyrion is a targaryen too. Seen something about 'only a targaryen can give birth to a targaryen '
John Snow, khaleesi and tyrions mothers died at childbirth.

But why did Snow get burned that time when fighting the dead guy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

And when tyrion went down to see the dragons in the pyramid, they didn't eat him or anything, so there's got to be some connection there 

What I'm interested to know is how will the John story come out, as literally the only person who knows he is a Targaryen is Bran and he's north of the wall. 
There literally isn't another living soul who knows

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Hereisphilly said:


> And when tyrion went down to see the dragons in the pyramid, they didn't eat him or anything, so there's got to be some connection there
> 
> What I'm interested to know is how will the John story come out, as literally the only person who knows he is a Targaryen is Bran and he's north of the wall.
> There literally isn't another living soul who knows
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


But Bran is powerful he can control people so I'm sure there will be a way - he does seem like he is going to be stuck in a tree now


----------



## bradleymarky

I thought Jon snow was baratheon. Ed starks sister died giving birth to him and she had a think with the king.


----------



## Alfieharley1

bradleymarky said:


> I thought Jon snow was baratheon. Ed starks sister died giving birth to him and she had a think with the king.


He is not a Baratheon here's the theory -

"R + L = J" is the super popular theory that states Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar Targaryen and Lyanna Stark. Rhaegar Targaryen was the son of the Mad King Aerys and older brother to Daenerys.


----------



## bradleymarky

Alfieharley1 said:


> He is not a Baratheon here's the theory -
> 
> "R + L = J" is the super popular theory that states Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar Targaryen and Lyanna Stark. Rhaegar Targaryen was the son of the Mad King Aerys and older brother to Daenerys.


I'm not having that. I thought the targaryens were blonde. It's too far fetched even for GOT.


----------



## Hereisphilly

bradleymarky said:


> I'm not having that. I thought the targaryens were blonde. It's too far fetched even for GOT.


It's all but confirmed by the TV series

Robert baratheon was to marry leanna stark, but she fell in love with Rheagar Targaryen, and they ran off together where she stayed in the tower of joy to have their child

Rheagar then left to fight Robert in the main battle to overthrow king Aerys

Robert has massive hatred for Targaryens, which is why in the last episode, as Leanna was dying she said to Ned not to tell Robert

Robert would have killed the baby otherwise

So Ned took the baby in and pretended it was his own ******* son

All Targaryens are blonde because they are incestual. With leanna having brown hair (because she's a stark), the brown hair gene is dominant and so John isn't blonde

Simples 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Hereisphilly said:


> It's all but confirmed by the TV series
> 
> Robert baratheon was to marry leanna stark, but she fell in love with Rheagar Targaryen, and they ran off together where she stayed in the tower of joy to have their child
> 
> Rheagar then left to fight Robert in the main battle to overthrow king Aerys
> 
> Robert has massive hatred for Targaryens, which is why in the last episode, as Leanna was dying she said to Ned not to tell Robert
> 
> Robert would have killed the baby otherwise
> 
> So Ned took the baby in and pretended it was his own ******* son
> 
> All Targaryens are blonde because they are incestual. With leanna having brown hair (because she's a stark), the brown hair gene is dominant and so John isn't blonde
> 
> Simples
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've just read this to my wife and she wants to kill you


----------



## Alfieharley1

Philly is **** hot on GOT


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Philly is **** hot on GOT


Haha it's a byproduct of reading the books and the literature online 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Isn't the series now further ahead than the books?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Alfieharley1 said:


> Isn't the series now further ahead than the books?


Sure is, but the books gave alot of the back story that the TV show can't deliver, and with this season not having any official books out yet, I did a mega binge read online and got the gist of what's going on

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Hereisphilly said:


> And when tyrion went down to see the dragons in the pyramid, they didn't eat him or anything, so there's got to be some connection there
> 
> What I'm interested to know is how will the John story come out, as literally the only person who knows he is a Targaryen is Bran and he's north of the wall.
> There literally isn't another living soul who knows
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Bran was last seen taken to within reach of the wall by Cold Hands/Benjen, so looks like he's heading south. He passed the wall before.

What is going to be more interesting is seeing how long the wall stands for, because it was made using ancient magic the army of the dead and the White Walkers cannot pass while it stands so in theory the south has nothing to worry about, however, there is a legend of magical horn that will shatter the wall when blown, but it can only be blown by certain people.And for some unkonwn reason there must always be a Stark in Winterfell, whose crypt is rumored to be one of the places where the horn could be. Altho ugh the Nights Watch also found an old horn buried at the Fist of the First Men when they found the dragon glass blades, Sam Tarly still carries the horn with him but has never blown it.



bradleymarky said:


> I'm not having that. I thought the targaryens were blonde. It's too far fetched even for GOT.


He was shown in the flashback as a blonde baby, the theory is that there is the same kind of spell on him (called a 'glimmer') that Mellisandra uses to alter her appearance. In the books she also uses a glimmer to disguise Tormond as Mance Rayder, who gets executed in Mance's place



Hereisphilly said:


> Sure is, but the books gave alot of the back story that the TV show can't deliver, and with this season not having any official books out yet, I did a mega binge read online and got the gist of what's going on
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


In the main story lines series 6 is all ahead of the books, however, there are several other story lines and characters in the books that are completely missing from the series, it does get very, very complicated but there is a lot more stuff going on in the books that has been skipped over, even another (supposedly?) Targaryen!!!


----------



## Hereisphilly

There we go, it's official now 
http://www.makinggameofthrones.com/...nections-ned-promise-tower-of-joy-infographic

R + L does in fact equal J

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Just been told last nights episode is the best ever, wont be able to watch until i get home at 9pm :wall:


----------



## Brian1612

I watched last weeks Episode and the leaked episode for this week. Both were bloody fantastic


----------



## richtung

last nights episode (4) was epic!! Everything is coming together nicely.

I'm really uncomfortable with little finger.... you just know we will only find out in the season finale what he's been planning all along.....

Rich


----------



## Alfieharley1

richtung said:


> last nights episode (4) was epic!! Everything is coming together nicely.
> 
> I'm really uncomfortable with little finger.... you just know we will only find out in the season finale what he's been planning all along.....
> 
> Rich


See I think Bran is going to come into his own - Bran can see everything and will see little fingers plot. I've got a feeling little finger will do something (betray)or upset someone for which he will not live to the end


----------



## ollienoclue

I can't watch the latest season yet because Sky have snaffled the rights to it. I have the remainder on boxed set and season 6 on Amazon.

It is a monumental series and the acting is just amazing. The plot lines are great.

The only downside is that you can't become too attached to any of the characters because it is likely they will be slain in short order.

I was glad to see that little **** of a prince get poisoned he was an orrible one he was.

I will have to wait until Doomsday to see the new season no doubt but I would like to see the Starks have better luck in future.

Tell me one thing though, does that sadists Ramsay Snow get his comeuppance?


----------



## Mcpx

You have a lot of catching up to do. Kodi is the word, google is your friend. 

As for Ramsey, well ..............


----------



## ollienoclue

Is there any way I can watch the new series without resorting to Sky? I refuse to pay them any money as Amazon prime is only £80 a year and we don't watch much TV.


----------



## donnyboy

ollienoclue said:


> Is there any way I can watch the new series without resorting to Sky? I refuse to pay them any money as Amazon prime is only £80 a year and we don't watch much TV.


http://www.nowtv.com/watch-game-of-thrones-season-7


----------



## DrEskimo

donnyboy said:


> http://www.nowtv.com/watch-game-of-thrones-season-7


Its lack of HD is a bit of a joke....

I currently sponge off a Sky Go account, but the bit rate is awful and again, no HD.

I have negotiated a fairly decent deal for the new Sky Q, but the discount is only for 12m and the contract is 18m....

I told them if they make the promotion over the full 18m contract I would happily do it, but they wouldn't...

As such, I'm struggling to find a way to watch it in HD. With a new 4k TV I now must watch everything in at least HD!!:doublesho


----------



## ollienoclue

donnyboy said:


> http://www.nowtv.com/watch-game-of-thrones-season-7


Thank you. Can I watch this on a Smart TV through the web?


----------



## donnyboy

ollienoclue said:


> Thank you. Can I watch this on a Smart TV through the web?


I don't use it myself. Just seen the deal for it.

My TV box has an APP for it, so I assume I just need a subscription. My TV is a smart TV too, so maybe just need to download the APP for it.


----------



## ollienoclue

Eventually the latest series was made available on Amazon Prime/Instant video. In HD.

Fantastic seeing all the plot lines converge, good riddance to a number of horrible scrotes.


----------

